# Immigration questions



## CMo0re (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey there I have a query , I am an Irish Citizen married to a US citizen been married for over 3 years now . I am currently living in the Republic of Ireland and my husband had to return to the USA for urgent family matters he is living the USA I want to join him and live in America with him however I want to know what it is I must do now? Can he petition for me while I’m still living and working in IRELAND ? 

The US embassy informed me that I must go to the USA first before my husband can petition for me? 

He also needs to file his taxes and wants to file them with me but I do not have an itin number after applying for one twice and traveling to the US embassy in Dublin to get the form certified all I got was a returned certified form of identification for myself,

Any help on these matters would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over here to the USA section to see if we can get you the information you need.

Honestly, the thing about you having to go to the US before your husband can petition doesn't sound right - but perhaps there is some "different" arrangement with folks coming from Ireland. Anyhow, I leave you in the good hands of the folks on the USA forum.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - can you figure out the tax filing? Great!

Go to travel.state.gov, visa, immigration, spouse. It will walk you through soup to nuts. Read through, then ask questions. Yes, you will stay in Ireland and work. This is a good time to sort through belongings and save a nest egg.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Your husband need to sponsor/petition you for a spouse visa. He does this from the US - you do not need to be in the US.

https://www.uscis.gov/family/family...pouses-live-united-states-permanent-residents

He will need to fulfill income requirements (around $20K these days for a two person family) or have assets.

Yes, his taxes need to be up to date when filing.

The whole process will take between 8 and 12 months.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

https://egov.uscis.gov/cris/processTimesDisplayInit.do
It seems like the option for historic data is down right now. What I am hearing out of other EU countries is 12-18 months. 

Affidavit of Support
Pull form and q&a up on uscis.gov. It goes into details about options of providing the required amount.


----------

